# 60g Moss Tank



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi all here is a pick of my 60g low tech low/med light moss tank I am working on. It mainly a moss tank with 5 or so kinds of moss. But it has some pellia and a little something else I cant remember off hand It has 96watts of 67k light. And I plan in the future to move the prefilter and heater outside the tank and move to all clear piping inside. I still have some drift wood to add and maybe a few more smaller rocks and of course it has a lot of growing in to do but you get the basic idea. Also need to get a better photos where the sand is not so over exposed. And it does look a little hard and overly jagged at the moment but the moss will soften it up a lot as it grows in around the middle of the "island".

Its stocked with 3 Otos, 8 Zebra Danios, trumpet snails and red cherry shrimp.

(Will try and get a better picture later.)


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

As you said it seems a little harsh right now. But interesting!
Have you thought of planting something marsila minuta or UG in the front in the sand to give another layer? How wide is the display to the width of the tank, It's hard to tell?
I have just found UG and am aiming at UG in-between my rock. Not as dense as in the link below but it gave me idea's

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/hc60&view=slideshow


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Still researching ground cover type plants. Marsila minuta might be interesting and whats UG?


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh and there is about hmm 7 inches or so in front of the rocks.


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

UG = Utricularia graminfoilia (aquatic version)
Low light and low tech.

Link to UG
http://www.tropica.com/article.asp?type=aquaristic&id=731


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Would probably give Utricularia graminfoilia a try. Any idea where to get it?


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks but might not have been a good idea to post their email on a forum. Spam bots tend to pick them up rather fast.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice start. But the moss looks a little out of control.

Have you thought about low growing stems between the rocks maybe?


----------



## tonbrencat (Jan 21, 2009)

Your tank looks great, can't wait to see it grown in...good job


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

very original, please watherver change keep the white bright sand, it's what add's taste to it.


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Here is another update pick. Filled in the side some. Trimmed the moss to get starters for some of the new rocks. Also added some kind of ababias from the Petsmart. Will probably add some Java Fern and Amano shrimp next. 
Sorry about the image I added it below on a another post explaning the original problem.


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

I can't see the picture can anyone else?


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Its hosted on my site that now has protection. Fixing it now in a work around way.


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

OK sorry about the picture. I have a site http://www.thebibleproject.com/ with thousands of pictures and other files. People were linking directly to them so I had to turn off direct linking on my host. So no pictures linked to from my domains any longer to forums. But I uploaded it so here it is.


----------

